# I never thought it would happen.



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

But I got hope today. Last night I had a bad breakdown because the dp symtpoms were so bad. I was on my last string of hope and desperate for a way out. I came accross an article on another website and something I read just made something in my head click and it suddenlly made sense. They said that I needed to stop treating the dp and dr as seperate symptoms and more as symptoms as anxiety. Now I can only speak for myself, but it was a huge duh moment for me. This morning I woke up and everything was a little clearer. I could recall past memories and they didn't feel like that belonged to someone else. I could recal everything I did that morning and it didn' feel like it happened a long time ago. It was a small step in the direction of recovering, but it made a huge difference. I wish I could express the relief I feel. I know I still have a long way to go, but now I know I can get through it. So here is my advice to you: Allow yourself to feel. Let it take over for a momen t. Cry, scream, break things. Whatever helps you. You have to let the emotion out. Even if you feel like you're losing your mind embrace it. I know that's a scary thought, but I let it happen and it's like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I know I'll still have my bad days, but it's going to get better.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

im glad to see u had an epiphany i love when that happens. it happens to me after feelings of despair then im like why have i been feeling so hopeless i got this


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I try to let my emotions out all the time and whenever I do I fly into a blind rage and want to scream and shout my lungs out and smash things but I can't because people will hear me and I don't want to hurt myself...

I don't know how to allow myself to feel. Are you saying that letting out your feelings helped you then Passive?


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

Very much so. I opt for screaming into my pillow so the neighbors don't think I'm being killed.







Yes, epiphany's are nice. I just all around feel so much better. And today the new thoughts were put to the test. I went under a really stressful ordeal and I still feel pretty at peace and I'm not detaching as much as I would have in the past.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

this really helped me. thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautifully written, wonderful encouragement. And good for you


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

Mmrg said:


> this really helped me. thankyou!


Happy to help. =)


----------



## StayinUp (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha, that's funny that you say that, because I realized today that I always feel like I'm on the verge of some very intense emotion (joy, anger, sadness, rage) and it never comes out. It's like it's on the tip of my tongue to start screaming, or crying, or jumping around in excitment but I supress it. Lol I just seems so awkward and out of place sometimes. Maybe I'll give letting myself freak out (within reason) a try sometime. Thanks.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, it helped for a few days anyway. I had another "dp crash" yet, like you said, I just can't force the emotion out. It's really frustrating. You feel like you're making a break through and then NOPE. Oh well, just gotta keep trying.


----------



## MisterMister (Oct 12, 2009)

I know this feeling. It starts in your body, then doesn't seem to process in your mind... I think it's better just to sort of relax into the feeling instead of forcing it out


----------

